# Poljot Ferrari Chrono



## SEIKO7A38

Has anybody else stumbled across eBay item # 200585399796 ? :lookaround:



> *Eleganter Poljot Chronograph Handaufzug Ferrari*












Is it a fake ? A re-dial ? Or just plain old commy-era capitalist bad taste ?


----------



## Kutusov

That's just plain fugly. Plus, I don't think it is a Poljot, maybe the movement is. I also don't recognize those hands but there are so many Poljots, Burans, etc, etc from the Yeltsin years that that doesn't mean much. I wouldn't be very surprised to learn it's not a redial but they even missed the Ferrari logo... shouldn't the background of the horsie be yellow?


----------



## martinzx

Hi

Poljot Did a good few of the fugly chrono's 1992+ like USSR/TOKYO & USSR/ROMA

with nasty dials, but never seen the Ferrari one before, but would not surprise me IF it was kosher.....lol

but that is a bad looking dial.................


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> but that is a bad looking dial.................


Just the dial??? Have you looked at that golden bezel?? :bad: :bad:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Kutusov said:


> .... they even missed the Ferrari logo... shouldn't the background of the horsie be yellow?


Of course.







It's ALL wrong, proportions; colours, etc. Put it down to 'artistic license'. :artist:










Also, the Ferrari (word) logo, at the bottom of the dial is usually printed in black (or in chrome on boot badges).


----------



## SEIKO7A38

martinzx said:


> .... but never seen the Ferrari one before, but would not surprise me IF it was kosher.....lol










Do you think I should retract my bid, then ?


----------



## Kutusov

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Do you think I should retract my bid, then ?


Nope, go for it! You'll have something to contend with William's Kitty


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Kutusov said:


> Plus, I don't think it is a Poljot, maybe the movement is. I also don't recognize those hands ....


Well I may not know anything about Russians :duh: but a quick search on eBay came up with item # 220753315964










which *is* branded Pojlot, and whose watch-case appears similar to the 'Ferrari' version - as also do the hands.


----------



## Kutusov

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, I don't think it is a Poljot, maybe the movement is. I also don't recognize those hands ....
> 
> 
> 
> Well I may not know anything about Russians :duh: but a quick search on eBay came up with item # 220753315964
> 
> which *is* branded Pojlot, and whose watch-case appears similar to the 'Ferrari' version - as also do the hands.
Click to expand...

Well, there you go! It's a Poljot then, with a cheese dial and fugly all around  Should be a good watch though


----------



## mhocking

Strangely I quite like it :lookaround:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

mhocking said:


> Strangely I quite like it :lookaround:


Then you're welcome to go for it - after giving it some thought, I've retracted my bid. :angel_not:

Instead, I 'm gonna build myself a Franken Ferrari Feiko around this NOS Cartier dial. :hammer:


----------



## Kutusov

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


>


There's just 4 Ferrari words on that dial... do you think that's enough? Someone might miss it... :blind:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Kutusov said:


> There's just 4 Ferrari words on that dial... do you think that's enough? Someone might miss it... :blind:


If it turns out how I'm planning to built it, it'll be rather less ostentatious than some Cartier Ferrari Formula chronographs. :tongue_ss:

I've never yet actually seen my particular dial in any such watch offered for sale. :search:

This is probably the most excessive version - tells you exactly what it is too ! 










Note that there's also Ferrari moulded on the bezel twice - plus the buckle or bracelet.









I shall be building my dial into a Seiko 7A38-7260 case - specifically this one that I picked up on eBay in January:



















The 7A38-7260 is in pretty decent cosmetic condition, save for the scratched crystal.

Cost me 20 Euros - about the same as I paid for the Cartier Ferrari dial, incidentally.









Together, so far, that's still less than the bidding price of the Poljot 3133 Ferrari chrono' ....

.... and considerably less than the asking current price for eBay item # 370468807358. 

PS - Sorry for the fftopic2:


----------



## Kutusov

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> PS - Sorry for the fftopic2:


Not off-topic and seems like a nice (and very cheap) project. Definitely better looking than the Poljot... still, the Poljot has a better movement  (you know I had to say that







).

Good luck with the project!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Kutusov said:


> Definitely better looking than the Poljot... still, the Poljot has a better movement  ....


The Poljot 3133 / Valjoux 7734 clone may be a better *looking* movement than a Seiko 7A38 (a.k.a. Ferrari Cal. 531) ....

But I don't honestly think I could be arsed with that ancient hand-winding malarky - and inherent inaccuracy.


----------



## Kutusov

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> The Poljot 3133 / Valjoux 7734 clone may be a better *looking* movement than a Seiko 7A38 (a.k.a. Ferrari Cal. 531) ....
> 
> But I don't honestly think I could be arsed with that ancient hand-winding malarky - and inherent inaccuracy.


  

...mark my words, when WW3 comes, our 3133s will still be running in our burnt skeleton wrists :focus:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Has anybody else stumbled across eBay item # 200585399796 ? :lookaround:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eleganter Poljot Chronograph Handaufzug Ferrari*
Click to expand...

That eBay auction just ended a couple of minutes ago: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200585399796

Sold for a very respectable 80 Euros - despite being 'a tad fugly'. That's almost 7A38 money.


----------



## Kutusov

I bet the guy who bought it has a Fiat Uno with the Fiat logos removed and Ferrari stickers in their place


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Sold for a very respectable 80 Euros - despite being 'a tad fugly'. That's almost 7A38 money.


I ought to qualify that last sentence. But not quite 'up there' with the exhorbitantly-priced Cartier Ferrari Formula 7A38's. 



Kutusov said:


> I bet the guy who bought it has a *Fiat Uno* with the Fiat logos removed and Ferrari stickers in their place


Tut, Tut, Renato







He will, of course, drive a Russian-built *red* Zastava Yugo 55 - suitably re-badged, naturally. :grin:

Something like this one:


----------



## Kutusov

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


>


  

I'm sure that one can take on an Evo any day!

When I said Fiat Uno I was thinking of one I used to see from time to time, with a burned-by-the-sun-red colour, Ferrari stickers on front, back AND side, WRC seat covers straight from China and the boot filled with every single logo he could find: Turbo, Racing... he even managed to get a BMW M in there.

And don't think it was an Uno Turbo IE or something, it was a 45S so... 45bhp...


----------



## martinzx

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sold for a very respectable 80 Euros - despite being 'a tad fugly'. That's almost 7A38 money.
> 
> 
> 
> I ought to qualify that last sentence. But not quite 'up there' with the exhorbitantly-priced Cartier Ferrari Formula 7A38's.
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the guy who bought it has a *Fiat Uno* with the Fiat logos removed and Ferrari stickers in their place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tut, Tut, Renato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will, of course, drive a Russian-built *red* Zastava Yugo 55 - suitably re-badged, naturally. :grin:
> 
> Something like this one:
Click to expand...

Russian built no no, Yugoslavia built, still loads over here :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## SEIKO7A38

martinzx said:


> Poljot Did a good few of the fugly chrono's 1992+ like USSR/TOKYO & USSR/ROMA
> 
> with nasty dials, but never seen the Ferrari one before, but would not surprise me IF it was kosher.....lol
> 
> but that is a bad looking dial.................


There's another Poljot Ferrari 3133 chrono on eBay in Germany at the moment.

This one's got a *red* dial, and the Ferrari badge is in more realistic colours too. :man_in_love:



















I might just have a go at this one - and not chicken out this time. :naughty:

I thought I'd seen that style Poljot watch-case somewhere before, too. It's the same as used on the Space '92 version:


----------



## Kutusov

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


>


Hah, there you go! I should have known that one but I would swear that that space watch was a Poljot International (different brand, different logo)... I'm probably thinking on the Basilika Soyuz-Apollo...

Still, that Ferrari one might work well with another case, that golden bezel is an atrocity


----------



## jrahmad98

the first word that comes to mind is fake lol


----------



## Kutusov

jrahmad98 said:


> the first word that comes to mind is fake lol


Well, it isn't... plus, aren't you being a bit aggressive with all your posts for someone who just joined in?...


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> There's another Poljot Ferrari 3133 chrono on eBay in Germany at the moment.
> 
> This one's got a *red* dial, and the Ferrari badge is in more realistic colours too. :man_in_love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might just have a go at this one - and not chicken out this time. :naughty:


Footnote: That red-faced Ferrari Poljot 3133 sold yesterday for 77.77 Euros (Approx. Â£68.58):

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250795294489&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_950 - slightly less than the 'orrible yellow-dialled version. 

No. I didn't go for it in the end, either. :no: Had my eye on a couple of other things at the time. :naughty:


----------



## Kutusov

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Footnote: That red-faced Ferrari Poljot 3133 sold yesterday for 77.77 Euros (Approx. Â£68.58):


Theoretically, it's a good price for a 3133 assuming it's new. Still, you would need a different case and dial to get a decent looking watch so you can save your self the money, time and trouble and get a Marktime.

...I just hope not to see that one on the wrist of the Fiat Uno-Ferrari guy I spoke of...


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Instead, I 'm gonna build myself a Franken Ferrari Feiko around this NOS Cartier dial. :hammer:


With apologies for the slightly fftopic2:

But it lives. 










Mounted onto a gash spare Seiko 7A38A movement, which I completely rebuilt yesterday. :hammer:

Hands are original Cartier Ferrari, and the best colour combination I could find to match the dial. 



Kutusov said:


> There's just 4 Ferrari words on that dial... do you think that's enough? Someone might miss it... :blind:


.... and just to keep Renato happy, I've added some F****** logos to a spare backplate. :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... and just to keep Renato happy, I've added some F****** logos to a spare backplate. :tongue2:


 :rofl: :rofl:

I'm much happier now, thank you! That one made my day! (and now I'll get a cloth because I just spat Heineken on my my screen  )


----------

